# Yt play zu verkaufen



## kuehnchenmotors (14. Juli 2010)

biete leider mein play wieder an da ich es einfach nicht hin bekomme mich auf dirts zu trauen ,bin nur meine kleine fr homestrecke gefahren und durchn wald ,anderer lenker anderer sattel und andere pedale+dh schläuche ,14er ritzel hinten,14,7kg purer sex ,mit restgarantie von febr. 2010 nach jeder fahrt alles kontroliert und vorab alles gefettet.

habe leider i.net probleme deshalb erstmal nur bilder aus dem album zum gucken oder 02024487873 ab 20:00 raum wuppertal

e-bay auktion folgt oder vorher vb 900


----------



## kuehnchenmotors (15. Juli 2010)

ein traum von einem dirt slopestyle fully


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Derberbiker (15. Juli 2010)

900 erscheint mir bisschen viel, wenn ich für 100 mehr ein neues bekomme....


----------



## kuehnchenmotors (15. Juli 2010)

verhandlungsbasis ,10 mal gefahren soll ichs verschenken mfg


----------



## kuehnchenmotors (15. Juli 2010)




----------



## kuehnchenmotors (15. Juli 2010)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120596472718

 so nun wieder mit internet verbindung


----------



## kuehnchenmotors (17. Juli 2010)

bleibt doch im stall kommen nur aberwitzige angebote


----------



## Maddes_W (18. Juli 2010)

Mit verlaub: Neuräder haben einen Preisverlust wie sonst was und die "Upgrades" sind jetzt auch nix was deine Preisvorstellung rechtfertigt. Ich habe mich grade bei der Überschrift gefreut wie ein kleines Kind, aber mit deinen Preisvorstellungen wären wir beide wohl eh auf keinen gemeinsamen Nenner gekommen. Du siedelst da wirklich viel zu hoch an...


----------



## kuehnchenmotors (18. Juli 2010)

na dann bleibt das pony im stall, vielleicht wahr der preis auch nur so weil ich im herzen das play garnicht abgeben wolte,


----------



## Maddes_W (18. Juli 2010)

Gut möglich 

Falls du dich doch noch dazu entscheidest es wegzugeben melde dich bitte mal bei mir


----------



## coolbiker (5. Januar 2011)

fänt ich gut aber ich habe momentan nicht viel geld nur 300euro
ich finde das bike total cool
wenn ich mehr geld habe würde ich es mir vielleicht kaufen
wenn du das fahrrad so gut in form hälts


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kuehnchenmotors (5. Januar 2011)

tilly fährt das seit geraumer zeit


----------



## hardtailrock (22. September 2011)

ist das Bike noch zu haben ??


----------



## kuehnchenmotors (22. September 2011)

tilly hat es auch nicht mehr


----------



## hardtailrock (26. September 2011)

also Nein ?


----------



## kuehnchenmotors (26. September 2011)

dann wird es wohl weg sein


----------



## Lalalla104763 (5. Juli 2012)

Ist das play das 2011 model ?
MFG till


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kuehnchenmotors (5. Juli 2012)

nein das 2011er ist komplett anders


----------

